# cockatiel banging bars with his beak



## Kiwi the bird (Sep 23, 2016)

my cockatiel keeps on banging with his beak on the cage bars :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

he's mad about something..


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine do it for fun. They know where all the loudest bars are. They also like to tap their leg bands against them! It can also be a territorial display, mostly by males.


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

Always heard it is the males that do this. Don't know if it's true though


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's called beak banging


----------



## Bigvally (Sep 4, 2016)

one of my males will tap his toenails with his beak.
Other times it's a cardboard box.
I have read it is a way of calling females to his nest.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's part of male mating behavior.


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

He's mad at the warden.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey beak bangs his bars whether he is inside or outside his cage. He will also beak bang his toys, food dish, water dish, or anything that is his, mostly when he is hormonal. Occasionally he will do it when he isn't and it makes me think he is telling us "this is mine, and this is mine, and this is mine...."


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep - typically male behavior, LOL. Redshift rattles the bars of his cage rather than bangs them. It's funny to listen to


----------

